# korean stones vs svsyk stones



## zora06 (Apr 24, 2011)

are the korean stones as good as the shvarsky stones?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Kathy... I think you mean Swarovski, right?
If so, then no, Korean stones are not as good as Swarovski. Swarovski crystals are considered to be the diamonds of rhinestones and are the best quality there is out there. Just below Swarovski in quality are Machine Cut rhinestones. Below that are Korean and below Korean are Chinese.
So in order of quality and price are:
1. Swarovski
2. Machine Cut
3. Korean
4. Chinese

I should also add that not all machine cut stones are created equal either. Some have 8 facets or cuts, some have 10, and some have 12. 
It gets confusing so please feel free to ask away and someone here will be able to answer your questions for you!
Stephanie


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

No, nothing is as good or better than Swarovsky stones... but also those are the most expensive, two different stone quality's for different markets.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Kathy,

Swarovski is the best and most factories will compare their stones to Swarovski! Get samples or place a small order the first time you place an order for stones because of the big range of quality.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Similar to automobiles. Mercedes is recognized as a higher quality car than Ford...but they both get you there!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think everyone here has already covered the point that Swavorski are the best and most expensive stones on the market. What's important, is the quality/cost your market can sustain. Get samples, develop a pricing strategy for each type of stone, and put out some sample designs for sale to see what's acceptable.

It's also a matter of customer preferance. Some customers ONLY want Swavorski. Some customers just THINK they want Swavorski. I recently did a design for a custom invitation where the bride was insistent on having Swavorski because she heard they were the best. I did three samples, Korean, Machine Cut & Swavorski, with appropriate prices for each. When I gave them to her to preview, her first question/statement was: "I don't see the difference in the stones why the Swavorski are so expensive." Well to those of us who have been doing this a while, WE can definitely see the difference. But to some, they tend to choose the best bling for the lowest price, and the right Korean stones meets that need.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I just finished a Huge Monster order With All Swarovski Stones, 

This Client of mine Lives in Vegas and has many garments placed all over Vegas,,, 

This same client will use Precosia stones in California and Ny.

Locations will dictate what kind of stone is used,, and in Vegas they only want Swarovski Placed in the best shops,, such as the Belligio and the Venetian shops, the prices are high for the stones, but the prices these garments bring are just as High.

I just had a note this am, that the surcharge for Swarovski is going higher as the american dollar drops.

Swarovski have a place in our industry as well as all the other kinds of stones, and most have grades of quality within each level of each stone

Swarovski
Precosia
Machine cut
Korean
Chinease

Hope this helped.

Get some samples and let the stones , themselves show you the different facets,, and clarity of each stones as well as glue.

I keep all on hand to show clients and then let them tell me what they want.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I just had a note this am, that the surcharge for Swarovski is going higher as the american dollar drops.


Got that letter from my supplier in February for both the Swarovski and the Precosia stones, sure hope another increase is not on the way. 

Also, +1 what everyone else said about the Swarovski vs Korean stones.


----------



## zora06 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thak you all for your input on this, I have worked with Swarovski, but not the others and so havent seen the difference. Really appreciate the help with this


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Lots of good information above : )

Also, I would add that Swarovski has 14 facets where other rhinestones might only have a 8 facets. Having less facets makes the table of the rhinestone much larger. There are situations where you would want a larger table on the rhinestones. 

For example: Applications for stage performers where the larger rhinestone table will bling more from a distance. 

Most of the time, the larger table is an easy way to tell that you are looking at less expensive rhinestones. If you are looking for an alternative to Swarovski, look at machine cut rhinestones.

Brian : )


----------



## jonprry (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good supplier of wholesale Precosia stones?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy the rhinestones? Korean, I would like to try them to see how they will sell here.

Thanks so much
Teresa


----------



## Countryangel6177 (Apr 14, 2011)

I use alpha supply company for Korean! Great guys and very helpful but I also like Precosa and those from ioline


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's an eHow article that explains the reasons that Swarovski crystals have the most sparkle:

Types of Rhinestones | eHow.com

thanks,
Alisa


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jonprry said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good supplier of wholesale Precosia stones?


[SHINE ART in USA]WORLD STANDARD HOT FIX COLLECTIONS - SHINE ART in USA sells the Pellosa stones... Those sure are pretty...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Also, I would add that Swarovski has 14 facets where other rhinestones might only have a 8 facets. Having less facets makes the table of the rhinestone much larger. There are situations where you would want a larger table on the rhinestones.



This is an interesting point you mention about the "table" of a rhinestone...

I've purchased some rhinestones from Matt at the Rhinestone World in the past.. Korean...

I've also purchases some Korean rhinestones from www.ShineArtUsa.com

I've actually purchased rhinestones from a lot of different places...

With Matt's Korean stones they seem to be taller?... Or should I say come to more of a point (less table?) than those from ShineArt... And to me at least seem to brush in so much easier and I often wondered if it could be because Matts by the naked eye seem to come to more of a point than the ShineArt ones...

The ShineArt ones brush in OK mind you... But the stones from Matt seem to REALLY brush in almost by themselves... They just fall in like butter...

So my question is do we know that Korean stones have various facets to them as well?...

I have some Pellosa stones but I haven't yet tested those brushing in compared to those from Matt... My guess is those have more facets than the Korean stones I have therefore less table to them so maybe they brush in easier?...

I just wondered is there was any truth to my logic that a stone with less table makes for easier brushing because they would flip over easier than stones that are "flatter"...

I've been looking for a supplier other than ShineArt for some Korean stones... But every supplier I've seen for Korean stones is 3-4 times the cost of ShineArt and honestly for the most part I've been happy with the their quality of stone for the money and their customer service is quick to ship... But I do like how Matt's stones seem to brush in so effortlessly...

Kevin


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Matt sells a reliably good product, best to get stones when they go on sale from him

Kevin, the MC stones are bigger, they will not sweep as well because they won't fit as easily in the holes you have cut for the korean stones. 

Pellosa is also different from the precosia stones. Precosia I believe is a higher end mc stone.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I purchase from Shine Art and they are a very reliable company too. You don't have to wait for a sale to buy from them to receive the lowest price. 

Matt's rhinestones are sold in smaller quantities so to get the quantities I need I would be paying at least 3x's the price I pay for the ones I purchase from Shine Art. As long as I am getting quality rhinestones I would rather keep the money in my pocket.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

zora06 said:


> are the korean stones as good as the shvarsky stones?



NO. I think swarovisk is the best


----------

